# Sono fatto male ? (Musica)



## Gas (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ciao ragazzi, oggi volevo sottoporvi un tema un po' diverso.

Ogni tanto mi capita di pensare al mio rapporto con la musica, a differenza di quel che sento dire dalla maggior parte delle persone, io riesco a stare benissimo senza musica. La musica mi piace molto, non fraintendete, però semplicemente per me non è essenziale. Posso stare tutto il giorno in casa in silenzio senza che mi venga in mente di mettere della musica. Anzi, a volte quando la metto, dopo un po' sento quasi il bisogno di toglierla, come se mi distraesse dai miei pensieri e non mi lasciasse concentrarmi. Sono strano ?

In aggiunta, penso di non aver neppure buon gusto per la musica. Ovvio, ognuno ha i suoi insindacabili gusti ma se io mi guardo attorno noto che ci sono gruppi che sono quasi "universali", che riscontrano il gradimento di tantissime persone. E Parlo di persone che stimo.
Mi riferisco ad esempio a molti gruppi britannici come i Pink Floyd, i Depeache Mode, ecc... 
Ho provato un pochetto ad ascoltarli ma giuro che li ho trovati sempre quasi noiosi ! Non so spiegarmi perchè per tantissime persone rappresentano molto.

Qui la domanda seria dato che vorrei approfondire e magari sbaglio qualcosa, come dovrei ascoltarli secondo voi per apprezzarli ? E' musica che bisognerebbe ascoltare con i testi sotto mano per apprezzarne appunto i contenuti ?
Chiedo perchè magari chi li ama li ha iniziati ad ascoltare da bambinetto con i testi, ci ha imparato l'inglese, ecc...
Dovrei rispolverare un Hi-Fi e ascoltarmi i loro CD ? Spotify è dispersivo, appena mi annoio un minimo passo ad altre cose.
Vanno ascoltati tenendoli un po' come sottofondo ? Oppure vanno ascoltati prestando grande attenzione ?

Datemi qualche dritta per cortesia, escluso l'ovvio "Ognuno ha i suoi gusti".

Grazie !


----------



## tonilovin93 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, oggi volevo sottoporvi un tema un po' diverso.
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di pensare al mio rapporto con la musica, a differenza di quel che sento dire dalla maggior parte delle persone, io riesco a stare benissimo senza musica. La musica mi piace molto, non fraintendete, però semplicemente per me non è essenziale. Posso stare tutto il giorno in casa in silenzio senza che mi venga in mente di mettere della musica. Anzi, a volte quando la metto, dopo un po' sento quasi il bisogno di toglierla, come se mi distraesse dai miei pensieri e non mi lasciasse concentrarmi. Sono strano ?
> 
> ...



I pink Floyd andrebbero ascoltati con molta attenzione, ma se fossi in te non mi porrei questo problema! Se non ti piacciono non ti piacciono, amen!
Non è una colpa non essere attratto molto dalla musica, e te lo dice uno che suona da 12 anni e che almeno una volta al giorno apre Spotify


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Anche a me la musica non fa né caldo né freddo. Poi a me non frega nulla dei vari gruppi o cantanti o generi musicali, se trovo una canzone che mi piace me la sento, che sia una colonna sonora di un film, una OST di un videogioco o una canzone di qualche cantante.


----------



## Gas (15 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> I pink Floyd andrebbero ascoltati con molta attenzione, ma se fossi in te non mi porrei questo problema! Se non ti piacciono non ti piacciono, amen!
> Non è una colpa non essere attratto molto dalla musica, e te lo dice uno che suona da 12 anni e che almeno una volta al giorno apre Spotify



Mi pongo il problema perchè la musica è un grande argomento di conversazione, sia con amici che con le donne. Inoltre ladonnadellamiavita ama la musica, e in particolare il genere sopra rappresentato quindi onestamente vorrei provare a impegnarmi per capire se pian piano posso iniziare ad apprezzare anche io.
A volte ci sono cose che si imparano ad apprezzare con il tempo o se vissute nel modo giusto. Ad esempio io nella mia vita mai avrei pensato che potesse piacermi andare a ballare musica elettronica, poi ci sono andato con gli amici giusti, nel momento giusto, ... e mi è piaciuto molto.
Per questo sto cercando di capire come ascoltarla, magari se trovo la chiave giusta mi ci appassiono.


----------



## Gas (15 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche a me la musica non fa né caldo né freddo. Poi a me non frega nulla dei vari gruppi o cantanti o generi musicali, se trovo una canzone che mi piace me la sento, che sia una colonna sonora di un film, una OST di un videogioco o una canzone di qualche cantante.



Ecco, siamo simili in questo. Non sono mai riuscito a "idolatrare" i gruppi o i cantanti, ho sempre vissuto la cosa più come "questa canzone mi piace, questa no", quindi di uno stesso artista ovviamente alcune cose mi piacciono altre assolutamente no. Non ho mai provato nessunissimo interesse per i concerti, mentre la gente mediamente ne va pazza. Addirittura se mi piacciono molto delle canzoni, quando sento le versioni live le trovo insopportabili.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, oggi volevo sottoporvi un tema un po' diverso.
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di pensare al mio rapporto con la musica, a differenza di quel che sento dire dalla maggior parte delle persone, io riesco a stare benissimo senza musica. La musica mi piace molto, non fraintendete, però semplicemente per me non è essenziale. Posso stare tutto il giorno in casa in silenzio senza che mi venga in mente di mettere della musica. Anzi, a volte quando la metto, dopo un po' sento quasi il bisogno di toglierla, come se mi distraesse dai miei pensieri e non mi lasciasse concentrarmi. Sono strano ?
> 
> ...



La musica è essenzialmente EMOZIONI; quindi non esiste nulla che deve essere ascoltato per forza o apprezzato ad ogni costo..se una roba non piace o non da nulla è solo perdita di tempo..

Se parliamo di aspetti tecnici allora un'appassionato di Bach o Mozart o simili potrebbe sostenere a ragione che tutta la musica moderna è tecnicamente ridicola rispetto a quelle opere pertanto anche il volerci vedere una necessità culturale non ha senso.

A me piacciono i Pink Floyd perché la loro musica mi suscita un senso di forte coinvolgimento..ma ascolto molti genrei..le produzioni moderne non riesco a capirle e mi fa schifo il rap/hip-hop e non mi sognerei mai di impormi di ascoltarlo per "capirlo"..ma chi se ne frega! Ad esempio se devo essere onesto le musiche per me più importanti sono le colonne sonore dei vecchi manga giapponesi, le adoro, ci passo ore ad ascoltarle.

Sull'aspetto che tu riesci a vivere senza musica bé..fatico a capire come sia possibile..la musica è un bene prezioso, è una "macchina del tempo" che ti riporta a sensazioni od emozioni..ed è energia..
Io pure non la ascolto come sottofondo perché mi piace "guastarla a fondo"..ma non riesco a pensare di stare due giorni senza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ecco, siamo simili in questo. Non sono mai riuscito a "idolatrare" i gruppi o i cantanti, ho sempre vissuto la cosa più come "questa canzone mi piace, questa no", quindi di uno stesso artista ovviamente alcune cose mi piacciono altre assolutamente no. Non ho mai provato nessunissimo interesse per i concerti, mentre la gente mediamente ne va pazza. Addirittura se mi piacciono molto delle canzoni, quando sento le versioni live le trovo insopportabili.



Idem, sono andato una volta in un concerto live di George Michael all'Olimpico perchè mia mamma "mi ha costretto", e da allora non voglio più sentir parlare di concerti live o robe simili.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> ognuno ha i suoi insindacabili gusti ma se io mi guardo attorno noto che ci sono gruppi che sono quasi "universali", che riscontrano il gradimento di tantissime persone. E Parlo di persone che stimo.
> Mi riferisco ad esempio a molti gruppi britannici come i Pink Floyd, i Depeache Mode, ecc...



Su questo passaggio ti svelo un segreto: è pieno di gente che si pavoneggia decantando la propria passione per gruppi o artisti che la critica osanna per sentirsi anche loro dei cultori..in realtà hanno ascoltato si e no 4 canzoni e non sanno una mazza di nulla..fidati..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, oggi volevo sottoporvi un tema un po' diverso.
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di pensare al mio rapporto con la musica, a differenza di quel che sento dire dalla maggior parte delle persone, io riesco a stare benissimo senza musica. La musica mi piace molto, non fraintendete, però semplicemente per me non è essenziale. Posso stare tutto il giorno in casa in silenzio senza che mi venga in mente di mettere della musica. Anzi, a volte quando la metto, dopo un po' sento quasi il bisogno di toglierla, come se mi distraesse dai miei pensieri e non mi lasciasse concentrarmi. Sono strano ?
> 
> ...



Come rapporto con la musica siamo molto simili, come gusti un po' meno  I Pink Floyd mi sono piaciuti molto quando li ho ascoltati, ma non mi ci sono fissato perché appunto sono come te uno che può fare tranquillamente a meno della musica anche per giorni. I Depeche li conosco poco, a parte le canzoni più famose, ma non mi hanno mai attirato. 
Poi per il resto anch'io vado a singole canzoni, se ne sento qualcuna che mi piace poi la riascolto (in serie tv, film, pubblicità ecc.), tutto lì. C'è stata una fase fra l'adolescenza e la giovinezza in cui mi fissavo a periodi con un singolo artista o gruppo, ascoltavo musica ogni santo giorno ma poi a un certo punto è finito tutto. Sarà stata l'età matura, boh!

Adesso non solo ho ridimensionato alcune passioni per artisti che avevo all'epoca ma apprezzo di più altri che prima mi erano indifferenti o addirittura disprezzavo. Mi riferisco ad alcuni grandi cantautori italiani del (ahinoi) passato che ormai sono il mio maggiore punto di riferimento musicale...in quei rari periodi in cui mi metto ad ascoltare musica 

Il percorso è stato naturale e ti consiglio quindi di non forzarti a fare nulla, specie se è per seguire le inclinazioni altrui. Può anche essere che della musica non te ne fregherà mai niente, ma è la tua natura come anche la mia


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, oggi volevo sottoporvi un tema un po' diverso.
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di pensare al mio rapporto con la musica, a differenza di quel che sento dire dalla maggior parte delle persone, io riesco a stare benissimo senza musica. La musica mi piace molto, non fraintendete, però semplicemente per me non è essenziale. Posso stare tutto il giorno in casa in silenzio senza che mi venga in mente di mettere della musica. Anzi, a volte quando la metto, dopo un po' sento quasi il bisogno di toglierla, come se mi distraesse dai miei pensieri e non mi lasciasse concentrarmi. Sono strano ?
> 
> ...



Penso sia solo una questione di 'orecchio'.
Alla musica bisogna esser indirizzati ed educati , le prime sollecitazioni avvengono nell'infanzia.
Deduco tu sia cresciuto in un ambiente dove si ascoltava poca musica o ad ogni modo hai sollecitato altri sensi trascurando l'udito.
Educati al culto del 'bello' e poi scegli il genere che più ti piace.
Un mondo senza musica non potrebbe esistere e la musica ha ruoli molteplici nella vita di noi umani.
Buttandola sul romantico : vuoi privarti della magia che una canzone può rievocare nella mente e nel cuore di un innamorato?


----------



## 6Baresi (15 Ottobre 2018)

Si, hai dei problemi.
Scherzo, naturalmente, ma non del tutto. Mi spiego meglio, per motivi che ovviamente non conosco ma che possono in realtà ricondursi a diverse cause...non hai sviluppato i recettori che ti permettono di decodificare il messaggio che la musica contiene in quanto forma d'arte e di espressione. Ognuno di noi percepisce gli stimoli esterni in modo soggettivo, per bagaglio genetico, per vicinanza alle stesse fonti come ad esempio genitori o parenti artisti...e via dicendo. Probabilmente durante la tua vita non hai stimolato a dovere i tuoi percettori, per noia o svogliatezza, o più semplicemente per via dell'ambiente in cui sei cresciuto. Non è facile stabilire le cause ma si vive lo stesso.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Una cosa è certa, se vuoi goderti la musica veramente, lascia perdere Spotify e comprati un giradischi ed un vinile. Poi ascolti quello che ti pare (però evita gli accattoni usciti dai talent).


----------



## Pit96 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, oggi volevo sottoporvi un tema un po' diverso.
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di pensare al mio rapporto con la musica, a differenza di quel che sento dire dalla maggior parte delle persone, io riesco a stare benissimo senza musica. La musica mi piace molto, non fraintendete, però semplicemente per me non è essenziale. Posso stare tutto il giorno in casa in silenzio senza che mi venga in mente di mettere della musica. Anzi, a volte quando la metto, dopo un po' sento quasi il bisogno di toglierla, come se mi distraesse dai miei pensieri e non mi lasciasse concentrarmi. Sono strano ?
> 
> ...



Nessunissimo problema secondo me. È normale che ci siano persone più o meno interessate alla musica. Così come per i dipinti, il calcio e tutto. 
Io ti posso solo consigliare di provare. Ascolta, leggi i testi e prova a immergerti. Se non capisci un artista o un gruppo cambia. Ascolta ciò che ti piace. Io ascolto di tutto, dai Queen a Sergio Sylvestre, canzoni italiane, inglesi e di diverse lingue (prese dall'Eurovision per esempio). E una cosa che mi piace tantissimo è scoprire nuove canzoni che mi piacciano, del passato e del presente. Quest'anno ho scoperto band come Welshly Arms, The Struts e Greta Van Fleet o un'artista delicata come Freya Ridings. Esplora e trova quel che ti aggrada. Devono piacere a te, poi puoi condividerle con altre persone e magari scopri che piacciono anche alla donna che ami 
Se non trovi nulla che ti possa interessare a fondo nella musica puoi sempre spostare il tuo "mirino" altrove, in altri ambiti dell'arte: cinema, sport ecc. Insomma il mio consiglio è di concentrati su ciò che ti appassiona


----------



## Heaven (15 Ottobre 2018)

Anche io avevo questo “problema” tempo fa. Probabilmente non hai ancora trovato un cantante che ti coinvolga a 360 gradi, che ti trasmetta qualcosa che va oltre il testo o la melodia.

Ps. I Pink Floyd annoiano anche me, ed “odio” quelli che li devono per forza divinizzarli


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa, se vuoi goderti la musica veramente, lascia perdere Spotify e comprati un giradischi ed un vinile. Poi ascolti quello che ti pare (però evita gli accattoni usciti dai talent).



Ma anche no..io grazie a Youtube ascolto e trovo tutto..altro che Vinili dove sarei limitatissimo nella scelta, senza parlare dei costi..
Spotify invece mi fa c4g4r€ non capisco come funzioni, na porcheria..

consiglierei pure di evirare la radio..ormai passano solo porcheria


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no..io grazie a Youtube ascolto e trovo tutto..altro che Vinili dove sarei limitatissimo nella scelta, senza parlare dei costi..
> Spotify invece mi fa c4g4r€ non capisco come funzioni, na porcheria..
> 
> consiglierei pure di evirare la radio..ormai passano solo porcheria


Fidati, non per fare il radical chic, ma il piacere di ascoltare la musica in vinile non te la da nessun altro lettore musicale degli anni 3000.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fidati, non per fare il radical chic, ma il piacere di ascoltare la musica in vinile non te la da nessun altro lettore musicale degli anni 3000.



Si ma lascia perdere la qualità (che oltretutto l'orecchio per percepire una reale differenza ce l'hanno una persona su 10mila) il problema è procurarsi i prodotti..scelta limitata, costi altissimi..per non parlare del giradischi, che o prendi una ciabattata da 100€ oppure se vai su prodotti di qualità ti costa uno stipendio


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma lascia perdere la qualità (che oltretutto l'orecchio per percepire una reale differenza ce l'hanno una persona su 10mila) il problema è procurarsi i prodotti..scelta limitata, costi altissimi..per non parlare del giradischi, che o prendi una ciabattata da 100€ oppure se vai su prodotti di qualità ti costa uno stipendio


Su Amazon molti lettori per vinile non distano molto da quelli per cd e sono comunque buoni. Poi certo io, ad esempio, compro solo i vinili di classici della musica (il vinile del quarto album dei Led Zeppelin su Amazon è a poco meno di 20 euro, molto meno di un videogioco), mentre per altri mi accontento della versione cd.


----------



## sunburn (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, oggi volevo sottoporvi un tema un po' diverso.
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di pensare al mio rapporto con la musica, a differenza di quel che sento dire dalla maggior parte delle persone, io riesco a stare benissimo senza musica. La musica mi piace molto, non fraintendete, però semplicemente per me non è essenziale. Posso stare tutto il giorno in casa in silenzio senza che mi venga in mente di mettere della musica. Anzi, a volte quando la metto, dopo un po' sento quasi il bisogno di toglierla, come se mi distraesse dai miei pensieri e non mi lasciasse concentrarmi. Sono strano ?
> 
> ...



Ognuno è libero di ascoltare(o non ascoltare) quello che gli pare. Anche il tuo non interesse per la musica è un ottimo argomento di conversazione con amici e donnadellavita. 
Se proprio vuoi provare ad approcciarti ai Pink Floyd, ti consiglio di evitare i primi album che erano iper-sperimentali e, quindi, più ostici, e iniziare dai successivi ,che sono più "melodici"(tra virgolette). Fermo restando che la musica è piacere, non deve essere una tortura. Anche il fatto che non ti piacciano i Pink Floyd è un ottimo argomento di conversazione con amici e donnadellavita.

(senza fare niente ti ho trovato due argomenti di conversazione... ).


----------



## sunburn (15 Ottobre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no..io grazie a Youtube ascolto e trovo tutto..altro che Vinili dove sarei limitatissimo nella scelta, senza parlare dei costi..
> Spotify invece mi fa c4g4r€ non capisco come funzioni, na porcheria..
> 
> consiglierei pure di evirare la radio..ormai passano solo porcheria


Anche io non mi trovavo con spotify. Sono passato ad Apple Music e devo dire che mi trovo molto bene, però ero già abituato a usare la libreria di iPhone.

Sul discorso qualità, fabri ha ragione. Ma hai ragione anche tu: facendo un discorso qualità/prezzo/reperibilità, tranne alcune eccezioni su artisti che adoro, anche io preferisco rinunciare a un po' di qualità per avere più materiale, più facilmente reperibile e a un costo più che abbordabile.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, oggi volevo sottoporvi un tema un po' diverso.
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di pensare al mio rapporto con la musica, a differenza di quel che sento dire dalla maggior parte delle persone, io riesco a stare benissimo senza musica. La musica mi piace molto, non fraintendete, però semplicemente per me non è essenziale. Posso stare tutto il giorno in casa in silenzio senza che mi venga in mente di mettere della musica. Anzi, a volte quando la metto, dopo un po' sento quasi il bisogno di toglierla, come se mi distraesse dai miei pensieri e non mi lasciasse concentrarmi. Sono strano ?
> 
> ...


NO...non sei fatto male...
Inizio con riportarti una frase scritta da [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] in un post precedente...


> ''La musica è essenzialmente EMOZIONI; quindi non esiste nulla che deve essere ascoltato per forza o apprezzato ad ogni costo..se una roba non piace o non da nulla è solo perdita di tempo''


...e credo che questo concetto vada applicato a tutte le arti presenti in questo mondo...

Te lo dice uno che trova l'ascolto della musica una delle esperienze più estasianti che ci sia...
La musica va assorbita e da qui si scatena una reazione capace di sprigionare emozioni indescrivibili...
Ma se non riesci ad assorbirla...inutile insistere...può darsi che con l'andar del tempo il tuo rapporto con la musica migliorerà...come potrebbe rimanere tutto immutato...
Del resto anche io non sono per l'ascolto di tutta la musica...sono molto selettivo e se un genere non mi piace non faccio nulla per farmelo andare bene...ma a volte accade il miracolo...
Ad esempio il Jazz...fino a qualche anno fa lo trovavo insopportabile...ora lo adoro...

In conclusione...non preoccuparti...se la musica non è la tua strada...trova una via ''emozionante'' alternativa...

P.S.
Provo a fare un tentativo per ''convertirti''..se non ce la fa questo capolavoro..non c'è nulla da fare


----------



## IlCigno (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, oggi volevo sottoporvi un tema un po' diverso.
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di pensare al mio rapporto con la musica, a differenza di quel che sento dire dalla maggior parte delle persone, io riesco a stare benissimo senza musica. La musica mi piace molto, non fraintendete, però semplicemente per me non è essenziale. Posso stare tutto il giorno in casa in silenzio senza che mi venga in mente di mettere della musica. Anzi, a volte quando la metto, dopo un po' sento quasi il bisogno di toglierla, come se mi distraesse dai miei pensieri e non mi lasciasse concentrarmi. Sono strano ?
> 
> ...



che bel thread...

no, non sei strano. Ognuno ha un suo momento, un interruttore che si accende e .. ci si emoziona. Questo interruttore è diverso per ciascuno di noi , può essere una canzone, un film, un quadro o un libro. Segui solo il tuo istinto, non fare qualcosa per forza perché non l’apprezzerai mai fino in fondo. Arriverà al momento giusto.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Ottobre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, oggi volevo sottoporvi un tema un po' diverso.
> 
> Ogni tanto mi capita di pensare al mio rapporto con la musica, a differenza di quel che sento dire dalla maggior parte delle persone, io riesco a stare benissimo senza musica. La musica mi piace molto, non fraintendete, però semplicemente per me non è essenziale. Posso stare tutto il giorno in casa in silenzio senza che mi venga in mente di mettere della musica. Anzi, a volte quando la metto, dopo un po' sento quasi il bisogno di toglierla, come se mi distraesse dai miei pensieri e non mi lasciasse concentrarmi. Sono strano ?
> 
> ...



secondo me sbagli l'approccio.
non devi per forza ascoltare e farti piacere quello che ascolta la massa. 

anche se non sei esperto di musica o te ne intendi poco, ci sarà inconsciamente un genere che ti piace leggermente di più di altri. 

a me ci sono canzoni che fanno venire i brividi anche solo dalle prime note, altre che magari non mi dicono nulla o addirittura mi danno una sensazione di fastidio. 
come già detto da altri, è una questione di emozioni, devi solo trovare l'artista o la canzone che ti trasmette qualcosa più degli altri.

poi per me la musica viaggia di pari passo coi ricordi, ci sono tantissime situazioni legate ad un ricordo, o alla musica che ascoltavo in un determinato periodo, forse è per questo che sotto il profilo emozionale la musica significa così tanto per me, perchè mi ricorda cose che ho vissuto, momenti belli, ma anche tristi, di rabbia.....con la musica puoi provare tantissime emozioni.


----------

